# Inexpensive work clothes?



## ClassicGirl (Mar 16, 2006)

I really need some new work clothes! Ugh ...

I have a few things I can wear now, but it seems nothing fits me right. it's either too big or too small .... and pants are way too long on me. I end up ruining most of my pants because they're way too long and I trip over them.

I have to wear dress pants with a blazer or a nice skirt w/ a sweater. I like a lot of stuff from ann taylor loft and banana republic, but I really can't afford it right now.

Where can I find some good deals on work clothes? My mom's actually taking me to target and possibly kohl's to look for some clothes, but are there any places i can look online?


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe www.gap.com , www.oldnavy.com


----------



## Liz (Mar 16, 2006)

check out macy's or other big stores to see what winter stuff they have on sale. i know my macy's has a lot of like black pants from the christmas party stuff. but maybe get a couple of essential pieces that will last you a long time but may cost a bit more but they fit right on you.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 16, 2006)

I swear by Old Navy dress pants, they're perfect for everyone. They have regular, long, and short lengths so that's going to save you a trip to the Alterations shop. Express also has nice pants, but at a higher price point (hold out for sale time).

Also, as Liz said, check out the sales racks at stores, you'd be surprised by how many wardrobe staples are on those racks. Just so you know, most sales racks are in the back of the stores so make a bee-line for them.

From what I've seen, Target has poorly made garments (their construction standards are low), so does K-Mart. If you can find a "cheap and cheerful" clothing chain in your area (i.e. H&amp;M, Old Navy), you'd get better made garments there.

If you have friends who work in retail, ask them to keep an eye out for sales. Also, sign up for newsletters from your favorite retailers so that they can inform you of upcoming sales.


----------



## lavender (Mar 16, 2006)

I get most of my clothes from TJMaxx or Ross. TJMaxx's clothes are good, but the quality of Ross clothes aren't that great, but they have a lot of variety and price is really inexpensive. But for basic stuff that you will use very often, like a pair of black pants and white shirt, invest in some good quality ones. I got mine at Macy's.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 16, 2006)

if you have a Marshall's, Ross or TJMaxx they always have great deals on business clothes. Usually 60-70% off dept. store prices and some nice name brands. Target also sells nice business clothing.:icon_smil


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 16, 2006)

t.j. maxx and marshalls's carry good brands for less.. they have a variety of sizes from short to tall or w/e and even a petite section. old navy also carries good work attire. department stores such as macy's, filene's, lord and taylor, etc. all have clearance sections that you can find work clothes at for a bargain. HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 16, 2006)

You've already gotten great suggestions, but I'd also like to add that you can find some great like new items at consignment shoppes or thrift stores. Do you have any nearby?


----------

